# Court says 'super tax' on e-cigarettes unconstitutional



## Alex (21/5/15)

*Court says 'super tax' on e-cigarettes unconstitutional*
*Cites lack of substances 'seriously toxic for health'*





_ © ANSA_
+CLICK TO ENLARGE
Redazione ANSA Rome
*15 May 2015*15:18 News

(ANSA) - Rome, May 15 - Italy's Constitutional Court ruled on Friday that a 'super tax' on electronic cigarettes is unconstitutional.
In its ruling the Court said a law that went into effect on January 1, 2014 placing a 58.5% tax on electronic cigarettes is unconstitutional because it doesn't meet the same parameters as the tax placed on regular cigarettes.
The Court said the tax on cigarettes is justified because cigarettes are recognized as "seriously toxic for health" while the "same supposition isn't apparent with relation to the sale of products containing 'other substances'" different from nicotine.


*ALL RIGHTS RESERVED © Copyright ANSA

source: http://www.ansa.it/english/news/201...nal_4ff8a4dd-60c3-420b-8ed3-760b17dde1e6.html*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/15)

Great news! Score 1 for the Italians 

Let's hope a few other countries are watching

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (21/5/15)

Ah that's brilliant!  Hope this becomes a trend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (21/5/15)

ye , 1 down 195 to go 
me/ looks for John to play a new game


----------

